# Auto CAD 2009 برابط واحد فقط مباشر ويدعم الاستكمال



## م/ محمد عامر (2 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى الكرام اقدم لكم البرنامج الهندسى الشهير اوتوكاد بنسخة 2009 على رابط واحد فقط سريع جدا ويدعم الاستكمال+ crackليعمل البرنامج بلا توقف بعد فتره
وانا شخصيا مجربه وشغال 100%

crack
http://www.mediafire.com/?2zuwazyr05o

A CAD 2009

http://lfiles3.brothersoft.com/photograph_graphics/cad/AutoCAD_2009_English_Win_32bit.exe

اسألكم صالح الدعاء بالشفاء


----------



## eng abdallah (2 أبريل 2009)

Sanksssssssssssss 

shokraaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## مهندس بغداد (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يامهندسنا الكريم


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (6 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله اخوانى الكرام


----------



## خالد قريسو (6 أبريل 2009)

ومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جداومشكور جدا


----------



## eng_khalaf (6 أبريل 2009)

_ جزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (7 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا جماعة على الردود المشجعة دى ونرجو من الادارة تثبيته لانه نسخه حديثة ومباشرة وسريعة التحميل جدااااااااااااااا ليستفيد منه اكبر عدد من المستخدمين,,, وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (7 أبريل 2009)

*اسألكم صالح الدعاء بالشفاء لى ولكل المسلمين,,,*


----------



## علي الحياني (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/الفقي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا كينج


----------



## engineeryaser (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز اريد طريقة كتابة text في الاوتوكاد بالعربي وهل هناك ملفات نحتاج اضافتها للبرنامج لكتابة النص بالعربي ..ولكم جزيل الاجر والشكر


----------



## horseshadowm (5 فبراير 2010)

Thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## q&q (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خير عنا


----------



## NOORALDIN (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسيم85 (13 فبراير 2010)

*إلى ياسر*



engineeryaser قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز اريد طريقة كتابة text في الاوتوكاد بالعربي وهل هناك ملفات نحتاج اضافتها للبرنامج لكتابة النص بالعربي ..ولكم جزيل الاجر والشكر


 السلام عليكم...
1- ما هي نسخة الأتوكاد لديك ؟
2- عندما تأخذ الأمر text تظهر عندك نافذة فيها خيارات لأنواع الخطوط إن كان من بينها Arial
فقم باختياره و إذا لم يوجد مثل هذا الخيار أخبرني لأرسل لك بعض الخطوط وأخبرك أين تلصقها


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*الرابط بيعطى error




الرابط بيعطى error




الرابط بيعطى error​*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adelalragehi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

,,,,,جزاك الله خير,,,,


----------

